

Spain’s Geeksphone exits the smartphone business - robinwauters
http://tech.eu/news/geeksphone-exits-smartphone-business/

======
nestorp
Anyway, the're doing great great things with Blackphone a security based
phone.

Looking forward for their future and what products they develop!

-Sent using Boreal, the final HackerNews client: getboreal.com

